# Need New Blood... Audio Technicians



## wodden (Oct 21, 2008)

_***MOVED TO THEATRE MANAGEMENT AND DEVELOPMENT*** _

I work at the Performing Arts Center in Anchorage, Alaska. I am looking for qualified audio technicians in the area... that I don't already have on a list. I need folks who can mix a rock show or a broadway musical without blowing out equipment or ear drums. Does anyone know of someone like this in Alaska? IATSE qualified would put my boss over the moon, but I am not so pickky right now. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Footer (Oct 21, 2008)

You might also want to post this on backstagejobs.com. I have a feeling you are going to have some difficulty finding people in the area that you don't already know. I assume relocation costs are not an option?


----------



## wodden (Oct 22, 2008)

No.... This is not a full time position per say. What I need are free lancers for a wide variety of clients. This, of course, makes things oh so easy. If I had a "real" job to offer it would be much easier. The local up here is having a really hard time providing qualified audio technicians. And I only have a few free lance folks to work with and more work than they can handle. It's a lovely catch 22. Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 22, 2008)

Even here in Las Vegas, where we have a seemingly endless supply of stagehands; some form of employer or union training is (usually) needed. There's always going to be the worry of "once I train them, they'll move on to better jobs," but that's the price one pays (in addition to the cost of training).


----------



## DavidDaMonkey (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I can't help you, but at least I know that apparently if I ever run out of work here, I can move to Alaska and do all right.


----------



## wodden (Oct 23, 2008)

Training is always ongoing here, always, that is not our issue... having enough bodies to train is. I have several IA guys busting their behinds to learn as much audio as fast as possible. Once they are ready life will be fine, for a while.... my need is immediate... so these poor folks are being tossed into the deepend before they are ready. That's just reality. I do appreciate everyone's reply. Thanks. Wodden


----------

